
LAPD should stop stings against Uber - protomyth
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/hundreds-737920-arresting-taxis.html
======
jrnichols
It's not just Los Angeles that does this. It might sound a little biased, but
a lot of these stings are ridiculous. They're framed as a public safety issue,
but the reality is they're a revenue generator.

Dallas, TX does the same thing. If you operate an Uber in the city, you're
required to go through the expensive city permit process, and if ou get caught
w/o the required sticker and plastic card issued by the city, the fine is like
$650. No other cities in the DFW metroplex require such a permit, but Dallas
has found a nice little revenue stream. They also require a permit for
emergency vehicle operators (private services - city employees are exempt) as
well. One that is redundant since the State of Texas, and my employer have
already performed the background checks that the City of Dallas claims they're
doing. Even if I have my emergency vehicle operator permit (which used to be
$17 for 3 years and is now $64/year.. up from $40/yr a year ago) I would still
have to go and get one as a "for hire operator" if I wanted to drive for Uber.

They claim it's about safety, but the truth is, it's a cash cow.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
The author is employed by the Koch-funded "Institute for Justice". (and of
course other Koch organizations have worked directly with Uber for lobbying
purposes).

------
Neliquat
This seems a bit biased.

